# Do you act out...



## Shouden (Jun 17, 2011)

Your action scenes? I sometimes do, I find it helps finalize a scene or maybe come up with something new. Maybe I act it out and decide it would be strange or too difficult for someone to do, and change it.

But do any other writers here do it?


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 17, 2011)

I act out everything and try to copy people all the time. It helps me... understand things better. For instance, if someone does a face twitch or something weird with their voice on a movie, I try to copy it. I don't know why, I just do. In books that I read (and try to write) I do the same thing. I helps me comprehend the description I suppose.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 18, 2011)

I've done it on occasion, usually with little things like trying to describe how an arm is twisting. Sometimes not even action scenes, just motion in general.


----------



## foxxinabox (Jul 5, 2011)

Obviously it depends on the scene but, yes, especially with action scenes. Doesn't mean I jump around but, as TakeWalker said, just general motion. Example, if there's frantic fighting going on, it helps to move so your character's movement is fluid. I've done this with my friend on his graphic novel and it helps show the reader that the character knows what they're doing.


----------



## Ryffnah (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't write that many action scenes...   So, I haven't done too much of this.  However, I often look down at the dog sleeping at my feet or try to round up one of my cats to be a model for me.  (Depending on whether I'm writing a feline or canine character at that point.)  So, for instance, if I'm writing about Trudith -- the thuggish black lab with a heart of gold -- doing something really serious, then I might grab a tennis ball (an object which my dog, Trudy, takes VERY SERIOUSLY) and hold it up where she'll worry about why I'm not throwing it yet.  Sometimes that helps inspire me.


----------



## Oasis (Aug 4, 2011)

I do something similar which I have been doing since I can remember.
I just act out scenes from the top of my head (usually action). I start creating a plot as I act out more characters.
If I like how the plot turned out I will make something out of it. I find it embarrassing, but it helps the creative juices going.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes. I sometimes swordplay with a stick, just to see if it is actually practical to include in a storypiece. I also play out conversations in character, and if it turns out too awkward for the plot to flow smoothly then I can simply change it beforehand.


----------

